
Facebook-like documentation for your startup made with Kirby - CReber
http://christianreber.com/blog/facebook-like-documentation-for-your-startup-made-with-kirby
======
ummjackson
Just awesome, there's definitely a gap in the market for easy to use
Knowledgebase systems. Sometimes wikis just seem like overkill :)

~~~
CReber
Thanks Jackson! We'll improve it continuously!

